# Awaiting reviews: Samyang 12mm f/2.8 FF diagonal 180 fisheye



## NancyP (Dec 15, 2014)

The lens is in at B and H and Adorama, and is listed in European sites. I am waiting for someone to do a coma test on the lens, as well as a general review (yoo-hoo, Lenstip!). This would be a great astrophotography lens for ultrawide applications such as meteors, auroras, etc. , also for cloudscapes.


----------



## bereninga (Dec 15, 2014)

I wonder how its IQ and performance will compare to the 14mm f/2.8. The 14mm is already pretty good.


----------

